

Windows 10 advertisment popup on Windows 7, came with Windows Update - frik
https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/38129w/windows_10_popup_legit/

======
frik
More Info: [http://venturebeat.com/2015/05/31/microsoft-starts-
prompting...](http://venturebeat.com/2015/05/31/microsoft-starts-prompting..).

This Windows update KB installs it: [https://support.microsoft.com/de-
at/kb/3035583/en-us](https://support.microsoft.com/de-at/kb/3035583/en-us)

------
orionblastar
Approx two months of waiting for the Windows 10 update to roll out. July 29th
2015 is when the update comes out.

You lose Media Center, and MS Harts and some other stuff. No sure about
compatibility with older programs.

